# 1957 Schwinn American



## Ronn's Vintage Bikes

Just picked this up on FeBay for $150.00.
 Check out the front caliper brake. Also a 2 speed manual bendix hub. This bike came stock this way. Don't see this front very often.


----------



## PCHiggin

*Great Deal!*

Sweet bike,You out bid me for that one! I wasn't paying attention towards the end. I'll bet it rides like new. Good for you!

Pat


----------



## Ronn's Vintage Bikes

*57 Jag*

Sorry Pat, I though it went too easy. I know how that not paying attention  thing goes! Ronn


----------



## greenephantom

The bolt-on front brakes came stock on the 2 speed Americans for several years in the 1950s.  A neat thing to be sure, and a pretty desirable accessory.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Nice bike!  Is there a cable hanger sticking out from the headset?  I'd appreciate it if you could post a picture of that.  I have a set of brakes, a bike, but no hanger.


----------



## Ronn's Vintage Bikes

Hi Andrew. I am still waiting for the bike. Should get before weeks end. Here is the item # for ebay ( 260461034824).  There is several photos of the brake system but I will post better photos when the bike arrives. Ronn


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Thanks for the auction ID!  If you could post a picture of the cable hanger when it rolls in I would appreciate it.


----------



## Ronn's Vintage Bikes

I will get you good pictures. Ronn


----------



## Ronn's Vintage Bikes

Found a set on ebay #: 290343478253. Some interesting photos. Hope mine has all those signatures.


----------



## greenephantom

If I remember correctly, these didn't have a cable hanger.  The brake cable for these bikes is a special-made unit that is self-contained, pretty clever, and now quite hard to find.  Think these might have come with a wire clip to keep the cable from flopping around too much.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Ronn's Vintage Bikes

*57 American*

Got the bike today. Here is photos of the cable holder/ hanger.
I've seen these Brakes in ads on Phantoms and Panthers. Do they run the cable through the springer? 
This bike is pretty rough so I think the 2 speed and the front brake will go on my Panther when I go through it.


----------

